# Scared, Puffing, huffing noises



## mji (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok,
So my fiancé and I adopted a hedgehog off of a co-worker who got it off of someone else who didn't treat him well. The co-worker is a sweet lady who took care of him well and he started to warm up to her, but unfortunately she had to move and couldn't take him with her  My fiancé had a hedgehog before we started dating and says that he was a sweet little guy, lived till he was about 5-6 (also was raised from a baby so I think that plays a big role). Anyway, Frank (the hedgehogs name) does not like to be picked up, any movement is a threat (instantly becomes a sea urchin and huffs and puffs). There is no biting however (thank goodness), I do let him explore our house as we've only had him for about 6 days or so. We've been taking him out for an hour since we got him everyday in the late evening to night time as they are nocturnal. When I hold him (with garden gloves because he is too sharp and scared, not ready for it) he scrambles to be let go and once on the ground he scampers a little bit, but then starts to explore and his front quills relax, but the back ones don't. Again, any movement and he's back in a half ball, but will eventually come out again and sniff the air and may move or may just sit there on guard. We are starting to introduce a new food (Blue Buffalo Weight Control Chicken and Blue Buffalo Basics Duck and Potato and a mix of his old food temporarily which is Nutrient Rich Hedgehog Food which was his original diet....). We are hoping that maybe his diet may help with his mood if he wasn't getting enough nutrients and protein. I am wondering if any one has had a similar situation? How long it took for their hedgie to become somewhat comfortable? I know it will take a lot of persistence. We are trying the "wear-the-tshirt-for-a-couple-of-days-an-put-it-in-the-cage idea to get him used to the smell (we did this with my fiances shirt that he sacrificed) We are wondering however if we should BOTH put an article of clothing in with both our scents or if that would overwhelm the poor little guy as he now has to get used to TWO people :/ We really want him to feel safe and be a happy camper, we feel so bad when he seems so stressed out, I will hum softly to him and watch his breathing trying not to move to scare him. If anyone knows any tips or tricks we aren't trying let us know! I saw and idea about the pouch and using a pocket in a hoodie and we might try some mealworms or small earthworms (although I don't think he was ever fed those so he may or may not be interested we shall see!!) 
Thanks!!! 
-M


----------



## mji (Jun 10, 2015)

Also would it be wise to take him to a vet for a small check up just to see what his health is like? I know it probably wouldn't hurt don't know if he's ever been checked up  I don't know if I mentioned this but Frank is about 2 years old, probably why he will take quite a while to warm up to us


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I have no advice for you on getting Frank to warm up to you other than what you've already mentioned, but I do think it'd be a good idea to schedule a check-up. That's just something I think is a good idea anytime you adopt a new animal. It increases the chance of catching anything wrong you may not know about, gives you a chance to assess your chosen vet, establishes a relationship with the vet (assuming you don't need to switch due to your assessment), and gives the vet a baseline for your pet's health (which helps when something goes wrong). 

As for the two t-shirts, I'm glad you asked because I've been wondering that myself as we wait for our little hedgie to come home. Hopefully, someone can answer that!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

It's going to take awhile before he settles in and gets used to you and his new environment.
First of all, don't use the garden gloves. It hides your scent and won't help him recognize you. Use several pieces of fleece or cloth to pick him up (think of it like using a potholder!)
You can try to help him relax by keeping the lights dimmed and any sounds very quiet so he doesn't get startled. He may be more comfortable in a hedgie bag or sleep sack. When he's out, he may feel more comfortable if he has a place to hide, since hedgies are prey animals. 
He has to learn that you are safe and not going to hurt (or eat!) him. I would keep other pets away too.
Always use the same soap to wash your hands with before handling him, unscented is best. You want to keep as many things the same so he knows what to expect. Try to handle him at about the same time every night too. 

Remember time and patience. Expect the process to take several months. 
Happy bonding. :grin:


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

In a way rescued and rehomed hedgies are a lot like rebellious foster kids. They're sick of being shuffled around and just want stability and a nice loving home. It may take a while for them to feel secure, but once they do, they'll become more relaxed and manageable. Your fiancé should be forewarned, however, some hedgehogs that were not properly socialized as a baby will likely never become fully relaxed and sociable. This is one of the cons of rescuing adult that was previously in poor conditions. On the bright side, however, people like you make sure those hedgies get all the love they'll need!


----------



## mji (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you all for the wonderful advice!! Yeah we're both realizing that he may or may not feel comfortable completely, but we love him regardless! I hope he does one day feel more secure and safe!


----------



## mji (Jun 10, 2015)

Does anyone know where to get pouches for hedgehogs/other small pets? I'm thinking I'll just get one online since I can't sew worth my life.....


----------



## mji (Jun 10, 2015)

This website is a really good idea! I like to be able to talk to experience hedgehog owners and get advice!  I've learned a lot so far! Hedgehogs are quite complex little creatures!


----------



## mji (Jun 10, 2015)

writergirlmel said:


> I have no advice for you on getting Frank to warm up to you other than what you've already mentioned, but I do think it'd be a good idea to schedule a check-up. That's just something I think is a good idea anytime you adopt a new animal. It increases the chance of catching anything wrong you may not know about, gives you a chance to assess your chosen vet, establishes a relationship with the vet (assuming you don't need to switch due to your assessment), and gives the vet a baseline for your pet's health (which helps when something goes wrong).
> 
> As for the two t-shirts, I'm glad you asked because I've been wondering that myself as we wait for our little hedgie to come home. Hopefully, someone can answer that!


I think that maybe the two shirts would be ok, I was thinking about it and since they are already in your environment (house) with you and your partners scents already around it probably would be ok???


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

mji said:


> Does anyone know where to get pouches for hedgehogs/other small pets? I'm thinking I'll just get one online since I can't sew worth my life.....


There are many shops on Etsy selling liners, pouches, hides, etc. Some of them are even run by members of this forum. I'm making my own liners (sewing, but if they're fleece, you don't have to sew), but I bought my pouches and a soft carrier (not for car travel) from a couple of Etsy shops.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You can also check out the classified section on here, it has members that make hedgehog items.


----------

